# Pkg Upgrade:  mesa-libs conflicts with nvidia



## BawdyAnarchist (Oct 21, 2020)

Just ran `pkg upgrade` in a GUI jail (name of the jail is _0kde_).  I have an nvidia graphics card, and I got this message:


```
[0kde] [20/535] Upgrading mesa-libs from 19.0.8_2 to 19.0.8_3...
pkg: mesa-libs-19.0.8_3 conflicts with nvidia-driver-440.100 (installs files into the same place). Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so
root@0kde:~ #
```

I can't quite tell if I even need mesa libs/drivers installed.  I think nvidia does it all, and the mesa stuff just symlinks to nvidia files.  At the same time, I don't want to go mucking around with that, I'm likely to multiply my problems.  Any advice?


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 21, 2020)

12.1-RELEASE-p10:

nvidia-driver: 440.100_1 depends on:

    mesa-dri: 19.0.8_9
    mesa-libs: 19.0.8_3

(among other pkgs)

Also if you check libGLESv1_CM.so :

Name    : nvidia-driver-440.100_1
Desc    : NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
Repo    : FreeBSD
Filename: usr/local/lib32/libGLESv1_CM.so.1
                   usr/local/lib32/libGLESv1_CM.so

Name    : mesa-libs-19.0.8_3
Desc    : OpenGL libraries that support GLX and EGL clients
Repo    : FreeBSD
Filename: usr/local/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so.1.1.0
                   usr/local/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so.1
                   usr/local/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so

so they should not conflict or try to install files in same place.

Also i tried to install nvidia-driver: 440.100_1 it went through without any problems


----------



## wolffnx (Oct 21, 2020)

happen the same to me, the solution was install the nvidia driver from packages instead from ports
I sure that mantainers will be fix this soon


----------



## shkhln (Oct 21, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> I'm sure that mantainers will fix this soon.








						[ports] Revision 549424
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## PMahan (Nov 15, 2020)

I am seeing this problem in FreeBSD 12.2.  I had just upgraded from FreeBSD 12.1 -

[35/712] Upgrading mesa-libs from 18.3.2_3 to 19.0.8_3...
pkg: mesa-libs-19.0.8_3 conflicts with nvidia-driver-390-390.129 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so

In my case both are installed from packages while the posters above seem to indicate this was a Package and Ports conflict.

Is this the same issue?


----------



## Argentum (Nov 15, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> happen the same to me, the solution was install the nvidia driver from packages instead from ports
> I sure that mantainers will be fix this soon


You can try installing with ports-mgmt/synth. Synth compiles in clean environment and may help in this case.


----------

